# Cape May, NJ



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

We are heading out to Seashore Campsites in Cape May, NJ in the morning . Another Outbacker member recommended it to us, and my wife and I are going "sans children" as we will be celebrating our anniversary. It promises to be a nice weekend, as the weather is predicted to be perfect, and we love the Jersey Shore.

See you on Monday.

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Have a good weekend and happy anniversary







.

Mike


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Have a great time.. Last trip of the year is always bittersweet but add the anniversary into the mix and ...sweet... comes out on top.

Congrats and Enjoy.

Wayne


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great trip!! sunny

Happy Anniversary









Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Ahhh, back home again. The weather.....great. The campground.......great. The weekend.....too short! My wife and I discovered that we love camping without the kids as much as we love camping with the kids.

I think we are going to have to plan at least one or two weekends a year Outbacking sans children, as long as Nana and Pop-Pop are willing to mind their grandchildren for the weekend. It is nice to get away, but in the end, we missed the kids. When we got home, they were very busy painting pictures with water colors, and couldn't be bothered to say hello, we missed you.







The dog of course met us in the driveway.







I guess he knows who buys the kibble! Maybe the kids needed a weekend away from Mommy and Daddy too!

Oh well, back to the subject. The campground is very well kept, and about a 60% seasonal population. No shanty's here though. Every seasonal site was well kept, and manicured neatly with various decorative accutriments. The sites we had were a little small, but worked out, as we went with another couple, and the fire place for their site was strategically spaced between our campers. It appeared that all of the trailer/RV sites had a concrete pad along side the parking area, which held the picinic table, and left a good bit of space for a patio. The sites were level, as I didn't need to adjust side to side at all, neither did my friend with his class "C". Nice pool that was still open, as well as a man-made swimming lake, which appeared to already be winterized. Three good sized playgrounds, a mini-golf course, a game room. They also had golf carts to rent, a large community building, and linkspot Wi-Fi access. The staff was friendly and helpful, and prices were reasonable. I think we paid $28 a night for a full hookup w/cable. This is of course an off season rate I believe.

My wife and I have added Seashore Campsites in Cape May to our list in the "will visit again" column.

Tim


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Wow, sounds GREAT!


----------

